# Texas Trio Fishing Tournament



## gordaboy050 (May 31, 2013)

Anyone fishing the Trio of gonna be down in Mata"get down" gorda this weekend? It's a great tournament to fish and a great time if you just wanna hang out at the weigh in. I'll be down there tomorrow, the weigh in is at the harbor in matagorda. It's an inshore tourney with prolly 85 boats. Last years Calcutta yielded over 30k. Hope y'all get a chance to make it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I would have fished it if I was off.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

